# MIAMI vs NEW JERSEY - 7:30 - 12/20/2007



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MIAMI HEAT vs NEW JERSEY NETS

*LINEUPS:

PG - Chris Quinn/Jason Kidd
SG - Dwyane Wade/Vince Carter
SF - Dorell Wright/Richard Jefferson
PF - Udonis Haslem/Sean Williams
C - Shaquille O'Neal/Josh Boone*

After the tough loss against the Hawks, the Heat need to back-up such a dissapointing day against the equally underachieving Nets. Should be an interesting game.

*KEYS TO THE GAME:*

1. Transition Defense - Against the Nets, you always have to watch the transition game. Jason Kidd is one of the best in the league at pushing the tempo and finding guys at the right time. If we can shut down Kidd's influence in the open court, itll help us.

2. Punishing the Kids - Boone and Williams, while exciting athletic youngsters, are short in experience and not that bulky. Shaq should be able to post them up with ease...but he has to be smart and not get any offensive fouls. This will be tougher when Jason 'frosby flop' Collins comes in to the game. We need to dominate the paint inside. We will be missing our heart and soul inside with Zo, so itll be interesting to see who steps up out of our big men.

3. Perimeter Defense - This is a tough one. We couldnt shut down Anthony Johnson, Josh Smith and Marvin Williams last night...so how are we going to shut down Kidd, Carter and Jefferson? We need to work that much harder on the perimeter defense now that Zo is not in to protect the rim. If we can quell Carter and Jeffersons influence on the game and limit them too average nights...it should be a victory.

*KEY MATCHUPS:*
















*Chris Quinn vs Jason Kidd*

Last time Quinn went against a top flight point guard (Nash), he acquitted himself nicely. Im assuming Quinn will start at point guard for this game and have to take on the maestro, Jason Kidd. Kidd is averaging 11 points, 8.5 rebounds and 10 assists so far this year...amazing numbers. If Quinn can keep Kidd honest on both ends of the floor itll help us drastically in winning, as Kidd is the catalyst to the Nets success.

*PREDICTION:*
The Heat are on the second night of a back to back that went to OT...this game will be close, but like every game so far this year, we will lose it in the 4th.

Heat - 98
Nets - 103​


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, on the bright side, one of you has to win. Both teams need to turn it around right now. Hopefully whoever wins strings together some sort of streak from this.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Well, on the bright side, one of you has to win. Both teams need to turn it around right now. Hopefully whoever wins strings together some sort of streak from this.


the Heat have proven time and time again that they don't kno the meaning of the word streak. our schedule usually looks somewhat like this;

W / L / L / W / L / L / L / W / W / everyone gets their hopes up here / L / L / L / L / tank..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, the Nets did lose to the Knicks and Kings back to back. They are playing some of the worst basketball in the Kidd era, it's definitely a winnable game for the Heat.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jason Kidd vs. Chris Quinn = Just doesn't seem fair, does it?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

whats the point of playing this game? these guys dont want to play to win. theyre playing beacuse its their job...

Kidd is going to molest Quinn, Carter and Jefferson are going to murder us like Joe Johnson and Marvin Williams did with the Hawks.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Gio305 said:


> whats the point of playing this game? these guys dont want to play to win. theyre playing beacuse its their job...
> 
> Kidd is going to molest Quinn, Carter and Jefferson are going to murder us like Joe Johnson and Marvin Williams did with the Hawks.


im sitting this one out too, gona go watch cavs-lakers instead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn will shut Kidd down like he did Nash :yes:














:laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn does J-Will ever play anymore? Every time I see this team he's injured.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> Damn does J-Will ever play anymore? Every time I see this team he's injured.


I think he said he's good to go. I guess.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty much no. I dunno wat sorta contract hes up for after this season, but he wont be getting a midlevel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq with a sweet and1 to start the game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

nvm.. guess im watching anutha heat game..
i'll catch cavs/lakers replay lata,,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill to Wade for the alley oop. Wade stares at his left hand like Shaq does


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

haha jwill lobs the opp to wade and wade stares down at his hand and shaq grins.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq almost and1 again, hes actualy stepping up, i think wen he said hes having a terrible season and needs to fix it, he meant it this time.

the look wade gave the hand and the posture and everything wa classic shaq :biggrin:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It just seems wrong that one of these teams gets to win. Can't they both lose? Please?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dorrel hits his 2nd j alrdy 

if carter heats up we're pretty much done.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats JWill to Wade oop was just sick. Left hand finish? Gotta be kiddin me Wade. Dorell off to a nice start also, hes defending Jefferson fairly well, and hitting his open jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet reverse and and1 by Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade and1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade and Vince and both carrying their teams. Both might go for 40.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vince making his shots against Miami. Whats new?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorrel A Huge Block!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice block Dorell! Man, Boone is a stiff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Wade to UD for the layup.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

damn, your guys arena is as dead as ours.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

adam said:


> Wade and Vince and both carrying their teams. Both might go for 40.


that'd be so fun to watch.

it'd also bring new life to both teams. unless we end up losing anyway again... in which case we shuld probly change the miami heat to a football team or something..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Nice block Dorell! Man, Boone is a stiff.


Didnt Dorell block a Josh Boone dunk last year in the game where Dorell put up that huge 21, 7 and 6 game?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I love Wade. He's back. He's making almost 90% of his FTs now. His shot has improved. It's up to his teammates now to get the job done.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:lol: earl barron is in the game!

better than blount,, barron for life! :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jizzy said:


> damn, your guys arena is as dead as ours.


If you aint winning in Miami, nobody is showing up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Earl Barron in the game over Mark Blount


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:clap: Earl Barron draws a charge.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WADE BLOCKS COLLINS (after a foul call) !

barron drew the charge on jefferson.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I think Wade has had enough, he's gonna be Superman from now on. Please Shaq be some kind of old, chubby Superman, too!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

bad alley to wade, but wade saves the possession :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-21 at the end of 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq back in. Barron moves to PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet layup by Dorell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barron with the and1.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Earl Barron And1!

Wtf?!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Malik Allen is lighting us up. 4-4 now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the great offensive rebound and put back for the and1! Wow!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dorell is a monster.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorrel ANUTHA rebound and the and1 basket!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kevin Gar...I mean Malik Allen now with 10 on 5-6.

Seriously, this guy is abusing Earl Barron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else hoping to see Joel Anthony at some point in the next few games? I'd like to see if he can bring that shot blocking game he had in college to the NBA.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> Kevin Gar...I mean Malik Allen now with 10 on 5-6.
> 
> Seriously, this guy is abusing Earl Barron.


u've got it wrong. noone abuses earl barron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol: What was Magloire thinking? He let Shaq lay that right in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky needs to stop with those quick, catch and shoot 3's.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wtf hav the nets airballed like 3 times alredy?

and w2s, id lik to see joel too, least for a few minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The only Heat team that I couldn't stand watching, that made me sick to watch, was when Malik Allen was starting back in 2001-2002 and we were one of the worst teams in the league. Baaaaad memories...bleh


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dorrel has 5 offensive boards, wow.

wade playing great, 5/5 fg, 14 points alredy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dorrel again!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade going for 40 tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5 offensive boards in the half so far for Dorell Wright. Wow what a game he and Wade are having. Theyre carrying us so far tonight.

Wade looks very, very impressive.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade's jumper has improved so much. He hits 20 footers pretty consistently now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD for the alley oop.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I love how Dorell has attampted the most shots so far.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

adam said:


> Dorell is a monster.


Occasionally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Ud for the jumper. Wade continuing his stellar play from last night.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Wade looks very, very impressive.


He might even have a future in this league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ with the great block.

Wade with the careless T.O led to a layup.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking like another 30-10 night for No. 3.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cook Blocks Boone!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

44-41 Miami at the half

Bad way to end the 2nd. We should have had a bigger lead right now.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

We have 6 blocks WITHOUT Alonzo!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade + Dorrel + Haslem combined for 35 of 44 Heat points in the first half!

We also got 6 block shots to NJ's 1.

44-41 Heat at the half.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Good teams finish quarters strong.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Wade + Dorrel + Haslem combined for 35 of 44 Heat points in the first half!


And people have the nerve to call KG/Allen/Pierce the "Big 3."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish both teams could take a loss and skip the 2nd half. For the sake of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ugh, dont say without Alonzo!

nice half, but we shouldnt have let them back in it with that little 6-0 run they just had.

Wade is being Wade. 14 points, high percentage, 5 assists...its lookin like a 30-10 night.

Dorell has been big. 11 points, 7 rebounds and a block. I guess he saves his best for NJ.

Haslem is being the benificiary of so much Wade attention. His alley slam was nice, and his J looks good.

Shaq is not forcing the action and is playin well, funny how 7 points and 2 boards is good for Shaq in a half now...oh the time they are a changin.

We need to slow down Carter and Jefferson (duh) and continue to rebound the ball.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq offensive foul for elbowing boone in the face, then the tech foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're getting killed on the boards.

Please stop shooting Ricky...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

get dorrel back in. ricky's useless, 1-7 on bad shots.

boone has 3 offensive boards already in this 2nd half..

wade has 3 blocks alredy, wow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq called for a blocking foul, hes getting pissed.
and why is joey crawford still reffing games.. hm.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade again the jumper! hes got 8 in the 3rd alredy, hes hitting everything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Small ball lineup is in now. Lets see how it works.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade should get a little selfish right now. He looks to have all facets of his game working.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the nice drive and layup. 23 on 9-11


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o wow wade again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!

And again Wade!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

my god Wade is unconscious right now


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

AGAIN! o wow, he's 11-13 for 27!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Wade should get a little selfish right now. He looks to have all facets of his game working.


Thanks for listening to me Dwyane :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn Wade's caught fire.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade needs to play with kobe mentality in the 4th, he's definately hot rite now and could easily go for 40+ as long as he atleast keeps doing what hes doing. no excuse to not atleast try for 40 for when ur this hot. 27 with almost 16 minutes of game time left..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorrel Blocks Sean Williams!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DW with a big block


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

the nets hav airballed 4 times this game, wo.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh great Quinn is injured rolled his ankle


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

the nets hav airballed 4 times this game, wo.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

oh my god.. QUINN IS INJURED ...?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Quinn goes down. And another injury.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mourning + Quinn down --> More gametime for Blount + Parker ..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was a nasty dunk by Sean Williams


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Maybe the Heat can win games if Wade takes 9 out of every 10 shots?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great fastbreak! Ricky to Dorell to Wade for the alley oop.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That Was Sick!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ricky D bomb to Wright to Wade..layup what a play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is on pace for 40.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Earl Barron getting play over Blount, that's got to sting. Maybe this will help Blount to learn to stop taking so many ill-advised shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Antoine Wright looks to be in serious pain. Hope it isnt too serious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

70-66 Miami at the end of 3.

Here we go again. Another close game heading to the 4th. Hopefully Wade continues to stay hot in the 4th as he was in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn done for the night. XRays were negative though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The hell is Earl doing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ looks to be playing PG right now and JWill SG.

Barron hits the jumper.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The Barron scores! woo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and UD back in. Cook and Shaq out.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heated said:


> The hell is Earl doing.


:lol::lol::lol: exactly wat i was thinking..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorrel agaain!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

kidd has 10 boards..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

why does ricky shoot MORE when theres a hand in his face?? idiot..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I nominate Ricky Davis as our new Toine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Malik Allen ties the game.

JWill for 3!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

tie ball game -- here we go again 

Hey JWILLY for 3

Hey D WILLY for 3

hawwwt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jwill for 3!

and who the hell is malik allen and whys he cutting our team up?!?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Jwill for 3!
> 
> and who the hell is malik allen and whys he cutting our team up?!?


Former Heatian.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Way to break up the fast break UD


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heated said:


> Former Heatian.


nah i kno who he is, just sayin WTF? malik allen???


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great ball movement. Wade to UD to JWill for 3.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jwill 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jwill hot in the 4th quarter. Whodda thunk it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RICKY YOU MORON WTF WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE YOU DGHLMDFLHLA [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ref with the block


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ the fans booing the official. He deserves it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> nah i kno who he is, just sayin WTF? malik allen???


lol i dunno.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn that Vince Carter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carter for 3. He just doesnt miss those open shots against us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL that ref block was the turning point in the game. Instead of up 8 it becomes up 4. Now its a 2 point game...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wow still just a 2 point game.. i thought we've been playing atleast 5 or 6 up..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the jumper.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RJ and1.. great..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade Again!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here comes D WIZZLE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Malik Allen again! Gives the Nets a 1 pt lead.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RJ and1.. great..malik allen.. wo..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wtf Malik Is Right


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq almost and1 on josh boone,, that wulda been sum highlight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq hits 1-2. Ties the game


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade drives and fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes 1-2

Heat up 1.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

COME ON don't lose this game on FTS now


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

stupid foul ricky.. carter freethrows coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VC hits both. Nets up 1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrr Ricky Davis


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade almost lost the ball there then got lucky as Allen fouled him going for the ball.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade draws the foul, back to the freethrow line.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FT shooting contest coming up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both. Heat up 1


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dont Foul On This Possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

turnover by NJ. Heat ball!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nj Turnover!

Heat Ball!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes Turnover


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD misses the jumper. Nets ball and they'll have final shot. Damn.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o no.. haslem culdnt get the fadeaway to go,

New Jersey with the last possession to win the game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

stop giving the ball up Wade jeez man..thats you


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

how come haslems taken the potential game winner like 3 times alredy this season?

bout every 5th game we go to him in the last 45 seconds for a bucket..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I ****ing hate our announcer. Don't start a goddamn "let's go Heat chant" so that we can't hear each other and can't communicate the play. That's like screaming while your football team is trying to audible.

And while I'm on the subject, "dos minutos" is ****ing annoying and old. So is "diesel powered." Hate our announcer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VC for 3. Wow. 

10 seconds left


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

No!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

my god u gota be kidding.. we got the last possession with 10 seconds..

wade should pumpfake and take the freethrow line j. if he drives the defence collapses on him and its luck relying on a foul call, and noone else can hit an open shot..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can our announcer shut the **** up? We don't need "noise" during a timeout.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Vince carter - wow

U.D. - WOW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits the JUMPER!!!! OT

WOW!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

U ****ing D!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem !


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem big time!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Omg Thank You Haslem


overtime sucks though ugh.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wow that was like a lucky shot... really lucky..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

haha i was saying dont go to him in the clutch but he shut me up i guess..

still, im wondering why wade didnt take that shot.. he drove in almost to the paint and there were only 2 guys infront, he shoulda just fronted or thrown hi body in and shot some contorted shot, still wulda been betta than the shot UD got..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:lol: riley just grinned like "um, haha" after seeing that haslem shot..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

**** off ricky !


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They have killed us on the boards.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

D.wade ballin'! 41pts


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WADE! Beauty steal, 41 for wade!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

here we go again with ricky friggin davis


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

haslem double dribbled omg.. stupid.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wo ricky finally hit one,, tied at 98.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky with the jumper. Tie game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF! Malik Allen again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That one ref is dirty lol. He's the guy that blocked us on the fastbreak now he ignores RJ's pushoff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boone with the alley oop dunk. Shaq fell asleep there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol malik allen can kiss my ***


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

.. down 4 ..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again. Everyone but Wade is getting shots. Just like last night.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

its feeling like anutha loss o no ..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ricky draws the reach in but WHY THE **** WAS HE TRYNA SHOOT ANOTHER CONTESTED J?!?!?1


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

And He Cant Hit Fts Omgoamgosdfmhmlt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq fouls out. Boone to the line for 2.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ricky davis was trying to take another shot wtf is he thinking, and a missed ft


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq fouls out, boone at the line with the nets up 3..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boone goes 1-2. Nets up 4.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol we are the bad news bears for real.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

he betta miss both, or we're pretty much done..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD to the line for 2 with 47 seconds left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud hits both. Heat down 2.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade just missed, haslem the rebound and gets fouled.

wade's thinking when he gets doubled, pass to the open man. u've got over 40 points tonite, TAKE THE SHOT!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Only Wade's 2nd attempt with 47 seconds in OT his first was a break away dunk. Anybody else see anything wrong with that picture?..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

lets hope for double OT i guess!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

get the stop, DONT FOUL, then hope for the best in wade's hands.

and GET RICKY OUT THE GAME!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why The **** Is Wade Not Shooting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VC hits both. Heat down 4 with 16.8 left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Why The **** Is Wade Not Shooting


I dont know but this is 2 games in a row now that this is happening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the refs missed that violation by Allen.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade just doesnt get it.. he cant pass off just coz a double comes, HES GOT TO BE KOBE.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> I dont know but this is 2 games in a row now that this is happening.


Man I don't care if he has 5 defenders on either side of him i'm more comfortable with him shooting than any other shmuck on this team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And Ricky Davis shoots again. Somebody pinch me I think i'm having a bad f'in dream.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

gud work, giv the crucial shot to ricky from about 2 feet behind the arc...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

good pressure, we really NEED to steal the inbounds..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VC hits both again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Our crowd sure is nice and quiet on those crucial free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow....


And we've now found yet ANOTHER way to lose.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

What The F*** Was That!?!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

trade shaq for malik allen, and tell wade we'll trade him for tmac if he doesnt wanna take those crucial shots. and just kill ricky.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good game guys. The battle of the crappy teams was pretty entertaining towards the end


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

how ironic that after the game they show wade's gatorade commercial..

"miami, needs someone to step up here"..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HB said:


> Good game guys. The battle of the crappy teams was pretty entertaining towards the end


was a good game, yea.

but entertaining is not gud for heat fans. we've been "entertained" watching atleast 10 4th quarter and OT losses in the last minutes..
and we all just wasted anutha 3 hours.. i'd much rather we get blown out if we're gona lose like that game after game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> What The F*** Was That!?!!


Yet another typical 2007-08 Miami Heat basketball game. Where you're left wondering "What the **** was that?" after the game ends.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

"Malik it Rain" Allen


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys cant seriously blame Wade for this loss. Hes doing the right thing. The guy dropped 41 for christsakes. 

This loss is on Ricky (again...) and Shaq. Theyre not steppin up their games, which means added pressure on Haslem and Wright, something they arent comfortable with. 

Losing Quinn is gonna hurt more then we think, now that JWill has become just Will, with no J....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Losing Quinn is gonna hurt more then we think, now that JWill has become just Will, with no J....


LOL :cheers:

i would at least like to see Williams, Davis, Blount get sent out in a trade by mid-season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im with on that. The Terrible Trio need to GTFO seriously. Ricky is a cancer, we should dump those guys - get some other expirings (or young talent) and maybe a 1st round pick. This draft is super deep, so we should do try to get another pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant imagine what Wade's thinking right now. Theres not much else he can do. He's scored when he's had to and found guys open for shots but theyve missed them. But saying that, I wish he would have gone Game 5 of the fianls and took on the whole defense by himself when we were down 2. Call me crazy but I trust that more than Ricky and UD shooting jumpers 

As for Ricky and JWill. I dont know what would be better, trading them for someone who might or might not help this team or keeping them and shaving off $17 million off the cap.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yep the saddest part is, wade drops 41 and we still lose. good one heat!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Wow, the refs missed that violation by Allen.


That was...lame. They should get instant replay in the NBA. I mean, come on! Just on dead balls though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, I saw the highlights in the airport.

I'm really starting to believe that changes are coming very, very soon...I'm not talking about trading for Bibby or Artest and making a huge run at it this year...I'm feeling a drastic change coming mid-season, or pre-Draft because frankly, Riley has lost this team, whether it's his fault or not, it's his job to get results, and the players aren't being productive. I hope he doesn't quit, but it's time to start grooming the successor (Spoelstra?) by giving his an increased workload as the season plays out. Get him ready to take over so we don't have a huge dip in the future.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Well, I saw the highlights in the airport.
> 
> I'm really starting to believe that changes are coming very, very soon...I'm not talking about trading for Bibby or Artest and making a huge run at it this year...I'm feeling a drastic change coming mid-season, or pre-Draft because frankly, Riley has lost this team, whether it's his fault or not, it's his job to get results, and the players aren't being productive. I hope he doesn't quit, but it's time to start grooming the successor (Spoelstra?) by giving his an increased workload as the season plays out. Get him ready to take over so we don't have a huge dip in the future.


the team is tuning Riles out, i agree. first thing is first, Davis, Williams, Blount have to go. Shaq should be done (officially) in a couple of years. 

i like quinn, the guy has done more then expected when he starts and is a serviceable back up. we have to keep him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Gio305 said:


> Shaq_Diesel said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I saw the highlights in the airport.
> ...


the difference is, i dont think its riley's fault anymore. at the start remember everyone saying riley should just quit and that he was too stubborn and everything?
now his coaching for the most part has been great, i think the team is like you said just tuning him out (*cough* ricky davis.......)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I dont knwo what else Dwyane can do, i tink hes getting tired of it too, remember, hes not use to losing..This will be the first losing NBA season for him


----------

